# Votre avis sur l'itouch m'interesse...



## Remmand (28 Juin 2008)

Bonjour,
J'envisage de m'acheter un itouch principalement pour la msique, la synchronisation ical, le carnet d'adresse... ,et, occasionellement, transporter des données de mon client à chez moi (des dossiers entre 1 et 3 Go. Du coup je dois le Jailbreaker (si quelqu'un peut confirmer ça me rassurerais, car je suis pas sur de ce que j'avance). Si la réponse est positive, la manip est-elle fiable (sur ce forum comme ailleurs l'on y repère plus les appels au secours que les cas sans problèmes) est suis-je à peux près certain de récupérer les données de retour à la maison ?
Ce gars là http://solinfpc.blogspot.com/search/label/ipod touch réussi à lire un pdf sur son itouch, mais cela est-il possible à mettre en place sans être informaticien (voir cela sera-t-il possible avec le nouveau système qui arrive bientôt ?)
Bref, l'itouch est-il fait pour moi ou dois-je continuer à me trimbaler dans le RER avec ma clef MP3, mon disque amovible et ma ramette de papier A4 imprimer ?
Merci d'avance


----------



## Jellybass (28 Juin 2008)

Sans jailbreaker, on peut lire un PDF sur iPod Touch à partir de l'appli Mail. Personellement, je m'envoie un copie de mes documents PDF par email pour pouvoir les lire sur sur mon iPod Touch. Ce n'est pas ce qu'il y a de plus pratique, j'avoue.

Il est peut-être aussi possible de les lire par Safari, je n'en suis pas sûr.

En jailbreakant, je n'ai pas la réponse, désolé.


----------



## Remmand (28 Juin 2008)

Ah c'est déjà une bonne nouvelle, merci


----------



## JulienRkt (2 Juillet 2008)

Jellybass a dit:


> Sans jailbreaker, on peut lire un PDF sur iPod Touch à partir de l'appli Mail. Personellement, je m'envoie un copie de mes documents PDF par email pour pouvoir les lire sur sur mon iPod Touch. Ce n'est pas ce qu'il y a de plus pratique, j'avoue.
> 
> Il est peut-être aussi possible de les lire par Safari, je n'en suis pas sûr.
> 
> En jailbreakant, je n'ai pas la réponse, désolé.


On peut très bien lire les fichiers PDF avec Safari et Mail (toutefois attention au poids des fichiers, trop lourd ça devient galère :s).
Sinon, c'est vrai que c'est la bonne tactique le coup du mail, puisque il te suffit de l'ouvrir une fois, il est ensuite mis en mémoire et tu peux donc le consulter sans avoir besoin d'être connecter sur internet (contrairement à certains mails).
Donc pas besoin de jailbreaker ton iPod touch pour pouvoir faire des trucs bien intéressants avec 

Ensuite pour le transport de données, je ne suis vraiment pas sur que ça marche, même en version jailbreak (Puisque la synchronisation se fait toujours via iTunes).


----------



## yvos (2 Juillet 2008)

JulienRkt a dit:


> Ensuite pour le transport de données, je ne suis vraiment pas sur que ça marche, même en version jailbreak (Puisque la synchronisation se fait toujours via iTunes).



Le truc chiant, c'est que le touch, contrairement aux autres ipod, ne monte pas naturellement comme stockage sur le bureau. Des logiciels tiers permettent de combler ce manque. Mais bon, c'est vraiment pas pratique comparé à une clé usb...


----------



## Dead head (5 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour.

Je ne connais absolument rien à l'iPod Touch, d'où mes quelques questions.

Pour se connecter à l'internet avec l'iPod Touch, mon compte chez Orange.fr suffit-il ? Pourrai-je accéder à mes mails chez Orange ? Si c'est le cas, peut-on conserver les mails sur l'iPod, ou bien seulement les consulter ?

Peut-on synchroniser, sur l'iPod Touch, le Carnet d'adresses de Mac OS X ainsi que l'application iCal ?

La fonction plan est-elle disponible pour la France ?

Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## Gwen (5 Juillet 2008)

Tout cela fonctionne en effet.

Du moment que tu as une borne Wifi, donc une liveBox chez Orange, aucuns soucis pour te connecter a internet avec. Peut être qu'il faudra régler quelques paramètres de ta LiveBox, mais sans plus.

Pour les mails, aucuns problèmes, ils seront téléchargés sur ton iPod Touch et ensuite, même en déplacement, tu pourras les consulter sans que tu soit connecté au net.

Concernant ton carne d'adresse et ton agenda, pareille, pas se soucis pour les synchroniser sur ton iPod et les consulter quand tu le souhaite. Lorsque tu rentrera une donnée dans ton ipod, celle ci sera automatiquement transférée vers ton mac en retour.

Et si par plan, tu parle de Google Map, oui, c'est dispos, mais pour que cela fonctionne, il faut avoir accès a une connexion internet en Wifi.


----------



## Manoon (21 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour,

J'ai un Ipod touch et je ne sais pas comment mettre internet dessus.
Je suis chez Free et je ne sais pas quelle icone choisir dans "WIFI" et je ne sais pas quel mot de passe entrer.....
Aider moi

Merci d'avance 
Manon


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour et bienvenue Manon 

Ton accès internet doit être en wifi, est-ce bien le cas? (Tu dois probablement avoir la box)

Après il faut que tu connaisses le nom du réseau ainsi que la clé wep. Tu trouvera ces info, soit sur la boxe (je sais que c'est comme cela pour la liveboxe) et/ou sur tes papiers d'abonnements.

Après, il suffit d'aller dans les réglages de l'ipod touch, activer le wifi, puis choisir le bon réseau et entrer la clé.

J'espère avoir éclairer ta lanterne


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (21 Juillet 2008)

Concernant l'utilisation de l'itouch comme stockage de donnée pour un client ... Actuellement il existe diverses solutions mais c'est vraiment pas pratique donc c'est un point noir pour Remmand


----------



## Jellybass (4 Août 2008)

Réjouissez-vous ! La solution a tous nos problèmes est arrivée semble-t-elle. :love:

Magnetism Studios a publié une app nommée 'FileMagnet' ("Aimant à fichiers" pour les non-anglophones) qui permet d'uplaoder et de lire sur l'iPod Touch%2


----------

